# Chainsaw keeps cutting out



## ValentineHill (Sep 12, 2011)

I had 2 cords of 4 foot lengths delivered yesterday, which is a recipe for a good weekend of bucking, splitting, and stacking.

However, at the end of the afternoon yesterday the chain slipped on the saw (nothing serious, thankfully, but I clearly should have been paying closer attention to how it looked). I took a break, then put it back on, tightened the chain back up, and fired the saw up.  However, the saw only went for another few minutes before it sputtered and cut out. I figured it had run out of fuel, so I called it a day and packed it up. Today I grabbed some more gas, mixed it with the 2 stroke oil, and filled up the tank.

The same thing happened again. It ran for about 30-40 seconds and then cut out. I thought it might be that I had tightened the chain too tight, so I loosened it *a little* bit, but it's the same gig -- it runs long enough for a cut, and then, when I'm about to start the second one, off it goes. 

Very frustrating. It's nothing fancy (42cc Craftsman 18") but it's also damn near brand new -- I've only used for maybe 2 hours.  Thoughts?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 12, 2011)

Does the unit restart immediately after it cuts out?  If you have to let it cool down first then I'd start checking the ignition system.  If it restarts right away then it could be a tank venting issue, pin hole in the fuel line, problem with a carb diaphram etc.  Also the box stores (including Sears) usually have an extremely lenient return policy.  I'd consider using it before I attempt to repair a saw that is likely under warranty.  How long have you owned the saw?


----------



## ValentineHill (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the quality info. It doesn't have to cool down after it cuts out -- I just have to keep restarting it every minute or so. I bought it a month ago from Sears, so I'll DEFINITELY think about returning it if it doesn't shape up soon.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 12, 2011)

Take it back!


----------



## chad3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Check fuel line to carb or vent on tank. Replacing the fuel line is smarter than trying to find a hole to see if that's the problem. Doesn't cost much either c


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 12, 2011)

why get in to any diagnostics with a box store saw that is under warranty? I wouldn't waste anytime on it myself. Just take it back and have it replaced


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a few ideas on what it might be, but with only a couple of hours on the saw- bring it back. 

I have had the same thing happen with a loose spark plug.  Tank venting is another possibility, amongst others.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 12, 2011)

New saw shouldn't be the normal stuff. More likely a factory mistake!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 12, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> New saw shouldn't be the normal stuff. More likely a factory mistake!



Some times on new equipment there are loose screws, plugs, hoses here or there that cause issues, but whatever it is- it's under warranty!


----------



## mayhem (Sep 12, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> why get in to any diagnostics with a box store saw that is under warranty? I wouldn't waste anytime on it myself. Just take it back and have it replaced



Exactly right.  Its under warranty, take it back and they'll just swap it out I bet.


----------



## colin.p (Sep 12, 2011)

I had the exact same %$#@ saw and didn't run 1 gallon of gas through the ^%$#@ thing before it quit. Took it back to the Sears repair site and they fixed it under warranty. Interesting thing was I paid $199 for it and the repair bill was $267 (I didn't have to pay as it was still under warranty). I used it a couple of times and then a year later it went again. A friend looked at it and said the cylinder was scored.
I then bought a another cheap saw, this time a Poulan Pro for $169 (hence the term BIC saw) two years ago and the thing runs great. The problem is I only use it to shorten long pieces to go into the stove, but I have used it quite a bit trimming our trees and cutting down an 30 foot dead spruce. All it takes is 2 or 3 pulls and it starts and stays running. Of course, I use Dolmar oil, so I can pretend it's a real saw. When it goes, I would like to buy a real saw, but I almost had a cardiac arrest when I priced them a year or so ago. As I said, I don't really use a saw enough to pay $700 for a good one.
But if I were you, bring the Craftsman saw back, run, don't walk, and when you get the replacement, run the be-jeepers out of it to make sure it will last.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 13, 2011)

Not that I have any brand preferences (yeah right!  %-P ) but Stihl's MS250 still sells for $299 (with the 18" bar) and cuts circles around anything you can buy at Sears.  Just proves you don't have to spend $700 to own a "good" saw.  I would take the Craftsman back, get a refund, and walk straight into a Stihl, Husqvarna, Echo, or Dolmar dealership.


----------



## ValentineHill (Sep 13, 2011)

Took the saw back today. They saw it was buggered, and, even though it had been 32 days since I bought it and the store warranty was only good for 30 they gave me store credit. I was pretty fed up with Craftsman, especially after reading other experiences here in this thread, so I tried to get a Husqvarna 16". Turns out, though, that thanks to Irene, every single Husqvarna in the store was on back order, and the soonest mine would come in was October 9th.  :-S 

October 9th isn't going to cut it (no pun intended) because I have a cord and a half of 4 foot lengths sitting in my driveway, so I came up with a new plan. The manager said he'd give me $50 off a 40 cc Hitachi 18". Now I know that this will set off a Husky/Stihl fight, but...

I'm liking the Hitachi so far a lot more than I'm expecting. I wish that the Husky was in stock, but, with the store credit and the $50 off, I got the saw for $40, so I can't complain. Anyone use a Hitachi saw?


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 14, 2011)

I 'd use it for 29 days and then take it back for a Husky 445....... or if they will give you cash buy the Husky or Stihl MS 250 from a dealer.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 14, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> I 'd use it for 29 days and then take it back for a Husky 445....... or if they will give you cash buy the Husky or Stihl MS 250 from a dealer.



+1


----------



## k9brain (Sep 19, 2011)

Rent a saw for now and buy what you want later.  After many years, a good saw will make you forget what you paid for it.


----------



## ValentineHill (Sep 19, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> I 'd use it for 29 days and then take it back for a Husky 445....... or if they will give you cash buy the Husky or Stihl MS 250 from a dealer.



Didn't need to wait 29 days -- I got the job done and took it back today and switched it for the Husky 445. Great saw -- thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 20, 2011)

YES !       Great move!  Couple suggestions and that saw will last a very long time.

Always run fresh mix if your gas has ethanol and decent oil (Husky, stihl, echo, woodland pro or even poulan etc.) at 50:1.  If my mix has been sitting for more than 90 days, I dump it and mix a new batch. 

Keep your chains good and sharp.

Tap out the air filter after each cutting session

If you have an air compressor or the like, blow the sawdust and debri from the saw after each use (remember to put the air filter back on first so no debri finds its way in to the carb venturi)


----------

